# 2007 Model Year Changes for USA Revealed in Press Release Today



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*A6 Model Line*
The S line Package will now be available on the Avant. As well, a 19” wheel upgrade to the S line Package is now optional for A6 quattro models. Also the S line Package will now require only the Premium Package, rather than both Premium and Convenience. The highly-anticipated S6 will be launched this fall with the same V10 FSI engine as the S8. The following is a list of change highlights for the A6 models. 
A6 3.2 Sedan and Avant Equipment Highlights
Summary: 
· Trip computer / Driver Information Center will be standard on all A6 models
· A6 3.2 CVT will get a new 16” 6 spoke wheel
· Digital speed indicator in driver information center on all A6 models
· New cupholder (similar to A4) in all A6 models
· New flexmetallic trim will surround the instrument cluster on all A6 models
· New satellite radio antennae (smaller) on all A6 models
· New overhead center console (from Q7) on all A6 models
· CD changer will have MP3 playback capability
· Power tilt and telescoping steering wheel was added to Convenience Package on 3.2 models
· Rearview Camera will now be included in the Technology Package
· Headlight washers were added to the Cold Weather Package
· 4 spoke multi-function steering wheel with shift paddles is now included with the S line Package
· 19” 20-spoke 2-piece BBS-style wheel is now available as an upgrade when S line Package is ordered
· S line Package now available on A6 Avant
· Leather dashboard from quattro GmbH now available as a stand-alone option
· Quartz Gray Metallic exterior paint replaces Atlas Gray Metallic
· Ibis White replaces Arctic White
· Phantom Black Pearl Effect now available (Brilliant Black remains)
· Daytona Gray Pearl Effect is now available with S line
· Cardemom Beige replaces Beige interior
A6 4.2 Sedan Highlights
Summary:
· New 4.2 engine now with FSI direct injection technology and 350 hp
· Same highlighted equipment changes as 3.2 Sedan / Avant
· Technology Package, S line Package, Cold Weather Package are same as 3.2
· Stand-alone options are same as 3.2 except for the solar sunroof that is only available on the 4.2 model. Also leather dashboard is stand alone on the 4.2 not sold order like the 3.2.
The rest of the line can be found here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: 2007 Model Year Changes for USA Revealed in Press Release Today ([email protected])*

Mmmmmm.... flex... metallic... trimm....
[/Homer sounds]









MP3 compatible CD changer? Drat. Note to Audi - people own iPods. Sheesh. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by GLI_Man at 10:41 PM 6-26-2006_


----------



## 4meezy (May 24, 2002)

*Re: 2007 Model Year Changes for USA Revealed in Press Release Today (GLI_Man)*

The A6 is gonna look sick in quartz grey http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

